# No no.. Again????



## Asian (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello, I have a hot wife that had an affair with a young male last year but we Worked things out and doing okay or better lately. No password on her phone policy is in effect and I usually inspect her phone while she sleeps. No texting nor any exchange with the young f#*k buddy any more but Looks like new text friend has surfaced contct info saids his fiest name and gym that she goes to. I was suspecting her male trainer at first but this guy was completely new and unexpected. She did erased exchange between them but iPhone can still pullup some words were exchanged between them. Sofar I didn't see any naughty exchanges but again why she had to erase it for? She doesn't know that you can pullup erased text exchange on iPhone.
Should I be norvous about her action? Also other change I notice is she started to wash her dirty thongs and panties right when she takes off for shower just like last year when she was taking in the young OM multiple times a week..... I am tired and too old to play a games like back in highschool days and just tired of being worried...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Asian said:


> Hello, I have a hot wife that had an affair with a young male last year but we Worked things out and doing okay or better lately. No password on her phone policy is in effect and I usually inspect her phone while she sleeps. No texting nor any exchange with the young f#*k buddy any more but Looks like new text friend has surfaced contct info saids his fiest name and gym that she goes to. I was suspecting her male trainer at first but this guy was completely new and unexpected. She did erased exchange between them but iPhone can still pullup some words were exchanged between them. Sofar I didn't see any naughty exchanges but again why she had to erase it for? She doesn't know that you can pullup erased text exchange on iPhone.
> *Should I be norvous about her action?* Also other change I notice is she started to wash her dirty thongs and panties right when she takes off for shower just like last year when she was taking in the young OM multiple times a week..... I am tired and too old to play a games like back in highschool days and just tired of being worried...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Um......yeah.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yes. You are right to be concerned.

Tell the hot wife to cool down.


----------



## jandres6 (May 24, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Yes. You are right to be concerned.
> 
> Tell the hot wife to cool down.




Ohh - much needed humor. Thank you. Have not laughed all day.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Asian said:


> Hello, I have a hot wife that had an affair with a young male last year but we Worked things out and doing okay or better lately. No password on her phone policy is in effect and I usually inspect her phone while she sleeps. No texting nor any exchange with the young f#*k buddy any more but Looks like new text friend has surfaced contct info saids his fiest name and gym that she goes to. I was suspecting her male trainer at first but this guy was completely new and unexpected. She did erased exchange between them but iPhone can still pullup some words were exchanged between them. Sofar I didn't see any naughty exchanges but again why she had to erase it for? She doesn't know that you can pullup erased text exchange on iPhone.
> Should I be norvous about her action? Also other change I notice is she started to wash her dirty thongs and panties right when she takes off for shower just like last year when she was taking in the young OM multiple times a week..... I am tired and too old to play a games like back in highschool days and just tired of being worried...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


maybe its time for an age appropriate partner. you wanted the young "hot wife", but look at the grief it gives you. Is it worth it ? You clearly don't like living like this. Why put up with it at your age ?


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Asian, I think there a two possibilities:

1. She's going to keep doing what she's doing and you're going to put up with it.

2. She's going to keep doing what she's doing and you're not going to put up with it.

The balls in your court my man.


----------



## KimatraAKM (May 1, 2013)

I'd say you definitely have something to worry about. Washing her underwear is a big sign she may have something on them... 

As for the iphone messages, did you see them all or just some of them from the guy? I know many people are careful on phones in texts and only write stuff that's innocent.

When I was having my revenge affair I was sure not to write down anything decisive in case someone read them. Most anything incriminating was done in person or on the phone. So I'd assume anything you see in a text message is not even half of what they are actually doing.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Asian how many times do you have to stick your hand on a hot stove to know it will burn you? 

How many times do you have to stick a fork in an outlet to know it will shock you? 

This child you are married to is not going to change. She has done absoultely nothing to assuage your fear and anxiety about her cheating again in the future. 

Whay are you doing this to yourself?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

ThePheonix said:


> Asian, I think there a two possibilities:
> 
> 1. She's going to keep doing what she's doing and you're going to put up with it.
> 
> ...


This is your answer.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

How many more times are going to be totally humiliated, disrespected and having your health put at risk for STD's? Is it really worth it being made to look like a fool time and again?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

After her affair, one of the conditions going forward should have been no male friends. None. 

So her texting anyone male is braking boundaries.

If it was me I'd confront. But what I'd say was along the lines of, "I had hope for us, but I can see that you've chosen to tests the waters with other men again. Ok, I gave you a chance, I will respect your choice. I will file as soon as is convenient for me."

Then see her reaction, she'll deny of course, and when she does say " look we've both bern through this dance last year when I caught your last affair. Please don't waste either if our time denying. You've once again chosen to pursue a relationship with another guy. Like I said, that's your choice. I'll respect it and not dg in for a fight. I'll just file. I gave you a second chance because you seemed to genuinely want it, but its obvious by your bringing a new guy secretly into your life, and deleting his texts so I won't see them that you've decided this marriage isn't your top priority. "

Then leave for a few hours.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> This is your answer.


Yep, that's my answer. Based on Asia's threads, history indicates she ain't gonna quit having something on the side. He's going to have to decide whether the reward of having her around is worth having her indiscretions in his face.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

She's up to something......be suspicious


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm sorry that you're in this predicament ....... last year and what seems to be happening again :scratchhead: ?? 

I .... also have a hot wife ( 11 years younger than me ) and honestly if she was playing games like this a second time she'd be out of the door even before she took off her dirty thongs  !!! 

Good luck and let us know how it goes !?


----------



## KimatraAKM (May 1, 2013)

Hope it works out for ya! 

I'd say cheating twice is a good sign she can't stop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

File for divorce and move on.

Your "hot" wife has no intention of staying loyal to you, its about time you realize that.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

In the future I'd suggest that if you want a quality woman you consider something besides the fact that she's hot. When you use shallow criteria to choose a partner don't be surprised when you get a shallow partner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dsGrazzl3D (Apr 22, 2013)

Asian said:


> Hello, I have a hot wife that had an affair with a young male last year but we Worked things out and doing okay or better lately. _REALLY?!?! This is what you call better?_:scratchhead:
> Should I be norvous about her action? _You already know the answer... You really have to hear it five times from TAM strangers here?_
> just tired of being worried...


If you are tired, if you are worried... Then you have the power to control your life, not your marriage. Your marriage must include both parties. Blindside your wife. If she truly loves you and gets a true wake up call, then she'll not want D, breakup. But you'll get your answer as to what direction your life will take. You can allow her to direct how you feel, or you can take control now. Start reading the 180 and all these books promoted here. MMSL, No more Mr. Nice Guy... Just make a choice about your life.
Good Luck.
Please give updates if any of this was helpful!


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

*Asian:*

Many abused wives, when after years of suffering physical and sexual assaults, pick up the courage to file a police complaint, the abusive husbands are often genuinely astonished, and say: *“But I thought you were okay with it!”* (because she put up with it for so many years, despite protestations here and there).

Between you and your wife, there seems to be this kind of dynamics at play. She must think ‘you are okay with it’ (the emotional abuse of you through her continual infidelity) somewhere, because for all your protestations, despite her serial cheating, you don’t show any inclination to leave her, or revenge cheat.

*You might even be somewhat addicted to your victimhood.* And at places, you sound like a closet cuckold-fetishist (apologies if you are not).

Try putting some physical distance between you and her, and take an objective look at your life – at where you stand as a man and husband.

*You might not like what you see.*

Afraid to leave her alone? But what can she really do in your absence, that she is not doing while you are on 24x7 patrol?


----------

